# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Cold smoking

## Munsey

I brought myself a cold smoke creator . Cheep as chips almost half price $70 . Rigged it up took. 1/2 hr and it's "Smoking ". Came with pump and even the tungsten 25 mm hole cutter .  It's real we'll made too . 
Any one got one ? Or  similar ? Any tips or recipes would be huge help . Got some cheese smoking at mo and a chicken in brine for 12 hrs

----------


## veitnamcam

Full report and write up please.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Cartman

Cool let us s know hownit goes ive been looking at those little units

----------


## P38

I made my own Munsey

All my friends love the Smoked Chicken.

I smoke them while cooking them on a Rotisserie in a hooded BBQ over Volcanic rocks using Manuka sawdust. Effectively Hot smoking with a smoke generator.

I start by wiping the raw chicken dry then leaving it in the fridge overnight giving it another quick wipe before placing it on the Rotisserie. I think this helps with the overall smoking process.

I then cook the chicken on the BBQ using the convection method at 170c for 30mins then dropping the temp to 140c until cooked. 
I judge the chicken as cooked when I get a temperature of 165c in the thickest part of the breast using a digital temperature probe.
I keep the smoker going for the full cooking time.
Once cooked I plate the chicken up and loosely cover it with foil for about ten minutes then it's ready to serve hot or remove the tin foil allow to cool and serve it cold the next day.
You can add any rubs or herbs etc that you like.    
Chilli and Lime is nice,  Rosemary & Garlic is always good and Chinese five spice is another goody.

Bloody nice on sandwiches too.

Cold smoked Hard boiled eggs are a favourite too.
Hard boil the egg to your liking, allow to cool and remove the shell.
Place the eggs in your smoke house and cold smoke them for a 30mins to an hour.
I use a rack made out of a small length of 4x2 with small holes drilled into it that fit tooth picks. Stick a tooth pick into the egg then place the toothpick into holes make sure the egg is not touching the 4x2 

Cold or Hot Smoke nut are also delicious.
Just spread the nuts out on some foil and place them in your Hot or Cold smoker

Try different woods for different flavours
Apple wood and Grape wood are very good light smokers

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

I was looking at one at the Sika show when the Indian chef next door set fire to an LPG bottle. I decided to run forest run, so didn't get a price or info!

----------


## Munsey

Smoked on left original Colby on right 
Turned plane Colby into don't mind if I say it myself " bloody awesome " smoked variety . My mrs took half to work too test on the "great unwashed"  they loved it and some wanted to buy some WTF !  All in all not bad for first attempt 
Got a chicken in there now , it's been in brine all night , not quite sure the best way to cook it when it's finished smoking

----------


## P38

> Smoked on left original Colby on right 
> Turned plane Colby into don't mind if I say it myself " bloody awesome " smoked variety . My mrs took half to work too test on the "great unwashed"  they loved it and some wanted to buy some WTF !  All in all not bad for first attempt 
> *Got a chicken in there now , it's been in brine all night , not quite sure the best way to cook it when it's finished smoking*


Munsey

Cook it however you usually cook chicken.

If you liked the cheese you'll really like the chicken.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Where did you buy it Munsey?

----------


## Munsey

Macca Hunting and fishing (kaikoura  ).      Or try UFO cooker/ OFO cooker - Cold smoking, smoking salmon, smoke generator .  Retail $120 special $69

----------


## Maca49

I was going to make one with a pipe in the ground and move the fire from the product but these look choice

----------


## muzza

Just the gears for smoking your home made bacon too. I prefer hot smoking chickens , usually give them about 3-4 hours of hot smoke then finish cooking them in the oven. Have had a burst of chicken-induced poos and spews and dont intend ever having another session......

----------


## hunter308

I have been looking at building a smoke house out of untreated pine and been trying to think of a way to power the bastard been tossing up between charcoal, LPG burner but one of those cold smoke doohickeys would be ideal.

----------


## Munsey

They seem to be very well made , showed my mate who is a black smith who welds stainless . He thought is was great .

----------


## P38

Easy to make if your good with your hands

Check out Cold Smoke Generators on You Tube

----------


## Gapped axe

fuc I paid 109 buks at da sika show

----------


## Matt2308

> I brought myself a cold smoke creator . Cheep as chips almost half price $70 . Rigged it up took. 1/2 hr and it's "Smoking ". Came with pump and even the tungsten 25 mm hole cutter .  It's real we'll made too . 
> Any one got one ? Or  similar ? Any tips or recipes would be huge help . Got some cheese smoking at mo and a chicken in brine for 12 hrs


I'm expecting samples for evaluation on our rabbit hunt! ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

And the snorkel weekend  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> And the snorkel weekend 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'm hoping to smoke some cray tails ! I'm picking they will be the shis , smoked mussels will be on agenda too at some stage .

----------


## Munsey

> I'm expecting samples for evaluation on our rabbit hunt! ;-)


Will do ! Hoe your eyes in on that bow ? Pretty sure young feller from Coast is coming  . I think he's a crack shot wit arrow . Hope there still plenty of bunnies

----------


## gadgetman

> Will do ! Hoe your eyes in on that bow ? Pretty sure young feller from Coast is coming  . I think he's a crack shot wit arrow . Hope there still plenty of bunnies


Smoke some of those rabbits too Munsey, after the initial lead smoking!

----------


## Bill999

man Id totally forgotten to cold smoke a rabbit, theres one bastard that the dog keeps barking at on my lawn at them moment too

----------


## Munsey

I'm going to smoke a cray tail tonight with a light garlic butter glaze . Yep I'm thinking its gunna be a winner

----------


## Munsey

> Smoke some of those rabbits too Munsey, after the initial lead smoking!


Only seen about a 5 bunnies and they proved challenging to say the least GM with bow and arrow . Was some very lucky rabbits as the boys got close a couple of times .

----------


## Rushy

> I'm going to smoke a cray tail tonight with a light garlic butter glaze . Yep I'm thinking its gunna be a winner


Envious again Munsy.  It is cruel torment to even think about it

----------


## gadgetman

> Envious again Munsy.  It is cruel torment to even think about it


Well stop thinking about that delicate white flesh cooked and smoked to perfection with that lovely hint of garlic. Am I helping?

----------


## Rushy

> Well stop thinking about that delicate white flesh cooked and smoked to perfection with that lovely hint of garlic. Am I helping?


Yeh like 80 grit sandpaper in a chaffed ring piece.

----------


## Munsey

I sending some your way Rushy! "Smoke "that is . He he he it's blowing southerly !

----------


## Rushy

> I sending some your way Rushy! "Smoke "that is . He he he it's blowing southerly !


Your generosity is appreciated Munsey.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I have got a smokai Smokai same thing they work great got mine on an old wine barrel

----------


## Munsey

Wine barrel , that would be perfect . What size chip do you use in yours Rambo ? Bloke in the shop say not use fine ? . Reason I asked was filled mine up with corse last night and it went out  :Sick: . I'm wondering if it's to corse to drop down and got a pocket in there . I'm being resourceful ( tight arse) and using electric planner and  buzzing straight off the manuka branch, worked fine first time

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Wine barrel , that would be perfect . What size chip do you use in yours Rambo ? Bloke in the shop say not use fine ? . Reason I asked was filled mine up with corse last night and it went out . I'm wondering if it's to corse to drop down and got a pocket in there . I'm being resourceful ( tight arse) and using electric planner and  buzzing straight off the manuka branch, worked fine first time


yeah mate they have a habit of doing that just got to watch them cant be to fine I use smokai chips 4-6mm I find if mine you have to give it a tap every 30min or so to stop it from going out also its important to keep it clean also you will find you need a tiny bit of heat I like to run mine ay 60drg which is still cold smoke is 60drg wont cook anything much

wood pellets work great and last longer than chips like this
Smoking Wood Pellets / BBQ Pellets from SMOKAI

----------


## Bill999

the fine chips block her up. 

luckily ive got a tractor mounted chipper tho and it throws the correct-ish size chips. 
fills a 105l chillibin in about 30 seconds with manuka

----------


## kiwi39

What size chips, bill ??

I've go a Smokai as well, but yep, the small chips don't stay alight.

Wine barrel.. Like it ... I built a cabinet .. Fun project but way too much work for something that should've been simple ...



Tim

----------


## Gapped axe

I used an Old Hot water cylinder for mine. Cut the top and bottom off ,stuck it on top of a fire for half an hour to burn all of the old crap off. Welded the bottom back on upside down, flared the top so it fits over the sides. screwed an 40 x 25 bush in the element hole, a coat of sealer on the outside and Bob's ya Unc

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im keen on 1 of those smokers

----------


## Munsey

I've just filleted two salmon ( tekapo canal) so fillets around 400 mm long . Have pinboned then in salt/ sugar brine and resting in fridge . Now the question is. How long in brine ? How long to cold smoke ? .thanks in advance munsey

----------


## kiwi39

Last time I cold smoked some salmon I just left it salted and brown sugared in an airtight in the fridge until the flesh was firm and translucent. 

How long to smoke is like how longs a bit of strong .. Depends on how smoky you want it. And the strength / flavour of the wood you're using. 

Take it from me though, too long is not good , the salmon tasted like an ash tray  :Sad: . The longest I smoked something was 6 hours

----------


## Munsey

Googled it and every  recipe was different and in most cases contradict each other . So I winged it . 50/50 salt brown sugar , covered and fridge   5 hrs , washed and dryed , sit  1 hr then cold smoked 4 hrs in manuka . 
 Not blowing my own trumpet but it kicks arse , way better than I could have imagined . Would even do my own wild river salmon now I know it's this easy

----------


## kiwi39

You're onto it ... Like most things in the kitchen, the key is find a "starting load" that you like and develop it from there  :Thumbsup: 



Tim

----------


## longrange308

> Googled it and every  recipe was different and in most cases contradict each other . So I winged it . 50/50 salt brown sugar , covered and fridge   5 hrs , washed and dryed , sit  1 hr then cold smoked 4 hrs in manuka . 
>  Not blowing my own trumpet but it kicks arse , way better than I could have imagined . Would even do my own wild river salmon now I know it's this easy


 i swear a can hear a trumpet

----------


## kiwi39

looks more like a trombone from this angle ...  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

> What size chips, bill ??
> 
> I've go a Smokai as well, but yep, the small chips don't stay alight.
> 
> Wine barrel.. Like it ... I built a cabinet .. Fun project but way too much work for something that should've been simple ...
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


They are about the same size as the ones you buy, usually the problem is them being too wet and me not patient enough

----------


## Munsey

I got the chips sorted now , manuka dead branches use electric planner and make own . Seem perfect size chips on max depth on planer 3 mm

----------


## Stuart1318

How are you cleaning your cold smoke generator? 
My one has blocked up with a black tar like substance and the smoke is now billowing out the top rather than into the BBQ. 
I'm using the smoki maple wood chips, they were working a treat but is now not.

----------


## Boaraxa

I had trouble with myn in the colder months as condensation would build up inside the drum in the end I got an electric frying pan on a timer and sat the 44 gallon drum ontop of it it results where much better

----------


## chrome

Having a crack at a homebuilt smoker at the mo.  


Sent from the swamp

----------

